# How to make beeswax pellets??



## Rader Sidetrack

Some additional info here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?287024-beeswax-pastilles-(pellets)


Machines are available - try a Google search on "wax pellet machine". For example:
https://raidsant.en.alibaba.com/product/60126379837-209483385/wax_pellet_making_machine.html


----------



## blackowl

You can look for pellet mills for home use.


----------

